# 9mm DRT round?



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

I was looking on Cheaper than Dirt and came across this listing:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM463-5.html

Now, my question is this, has anyone ever had any experience with it? I think it would be perfect for home defense ammunition based on the fact if I aim for center mass according to the writeup its not going to blow on through but will give a nice penetration along with a nice cavity.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

That write up sounds like a bunch of BS to be honest. I have been involved in ammo testing and selection for a police department and you would be better of sticking with the major brands like Speer, Remington, Federal and Winchester. Any of their premium JHP loads will do the trick.

Look for Speer Gold Dots, Remington Golden Sabers, Federal Tactical, HST, or Hydra-Shok, or Winchester whatever they call their top of the line loads these days.

Do yourself a favor and do not overthink your ammo selection. Where you hit is much more important than what you hit with.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

winchester would be the sxt's just fyi. I just picked up some no longer produced ammo in the form of black talons.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

I picked up some of the Federal JHP's I was just looking for more information and to see what if any difference there was by anyone that might have read it. I was pretty skeptical myself when I read it and figured I would bring it here for insight.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

No way in the world would I rely on ammo that claims it only penetrates 5" deep.

Gimmick ammo sucks. Follow *Ptarmigan*'s sage advice and use something like the Federal ammo you just bought.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Would anyone seriously buy defensive ammo with two hot chicks on the box? What the hell?

Nuff Said.

"Kills instantly"

Hmmmm...

JW


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Best part of the write up...



> Here is the best part, these are ideal for crowd control, home defense...


HAHAHAHAHAAA.... Crowd control.... did they really lump crowd control in with home defense? I'm gonna have to remember that next time I'm in a crowded line at the county fair.

BOOM.. "Don't worry, everythings under control"... BOOM... "Move along, nothing to see here"... BOOM... "Keep moving, keep moving"... BOOM.

Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Best part of the write up...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAAA.... Crowd control.... did they really lump crowd control in with home defense? I'm gonna have to remember that next time I'm in a crowded line at the county fair.
> 
> ...


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> winchester would be the sxt's just fyi.


Thanks. For some reason I can't seem to ever remember that.



zhurdan said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAA.... Crowd control.... did they really lump crowd control in with home defense? I'm gonna have to remember that next time I'm in a crowded line at the county fair.
> 
> BOOM.. "Don't worry, everythings under control"... BOOM... "Move along, nothing to see here"... BOOM... "Keep moving, keep moving"... BOOM.


:anim_lol:

Thallas, Federal makes great ammo. As a matter of fact the duty ammo test I was part of some years ago resulted in us picking the Federal Tactical in 9mm and .40S&W and Federal Hydra-Shok in the .45ACP.

As long as it works in your gun, you will be fine.

You shoot a Glock 17 right?


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

> You shoot a Glock 17 right?


Yeah, It was the best purchase I made.

I was skeptical about the rounds the first time I had read the article so I figured I would see what everyone thought about it. After re-reading it and the input, I am going to be sticking with the JHP's I have now.

Thanks for the input on this, it was more for general knowledge than to buy.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Haahahahaaaa!! That ammo box looks like it com out of some drive in theater movie....Good morning 014 (twice as bad as 007) Take this hot chick ammo that will go through 3 foot steel but not a human body..Genius Q2!

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

hey but sex sells and you know some [email protected]$$ has bought them on that basis alone and has never read the "review"


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Would anyone seriously buy defensive ammo with two hot chicks on the box?


At least one of those chicks is an active competitive shooter and hunter: http://www.drtammo.com/media.html (bottom of the page). I think the ammunition is interesting, and worth looking into. I have no personal knowledge of its efficacy, but it seems like we are willing to write it off pretty quickly. Just on the claims, it does look like it would have a role as a frangible personal-defense round.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JustRick said:


> Just on the claims, it does look like it would have a role as a frangible personal-defense round.


Maybe if you're comfortable with extremely shallow penetration on an attacker. The generally-accepted guidelines for penetration call for 12". These gimmick rounds fall short by 7".

I shall wait for you here.


----------

